# any way to make the DA on a 92 lighter?



## crazygoaliesteve (Mar 27, 2008)

i love my 92fs and think it is one of the greatest semi-auto pistols ever made. but, i think the double action trigger sucks. is there any way i can make it so it takes less force to pull? any suggestions would be great. thanks.....and i feel that that is the only drawback of this pistol


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the same issue with mine. It's obnoxious how hard the DA trigger pull is! I had it measured at 7.2 lbs by a local gunsmith when I went to him for suggestions on how to _"lighten_" the DA pull.

His suggestion.........buy a Para.......... DOUGH! (_yea more than a little biased I think...and not a Beretta fan)_

The best he could offer was a complete trigger job kit, for about $275!!

So...I passed and decided to leave DA action alone, and make an effort to only use the gun in SA action when possible.

I've read lots about changing the "D" spring assembly and swapping out the guiderod & spring. But the most I've heard people benefiting from this was a DA reduction to MAYBE 5.5 - 6lbs range.

Bottom line : I Luv my Beretta 92, regardless of the DA trigger action, and plan to keep it for a long time.

Good luck.

My .02¢

For more info on Beretta's : www.berettaforum.net


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If I had a Beretta 92 with a 7-pound *DA* trigger, I'd just count my blessings and be happy. All those I examined during my unit's deployment were more like 12-14.


----------



## crazygoaliesteve (Mar 27, 2008)

i guess i gotta live with it. in single action though, it is a great pull and dead on.... i can do a 3 inch group at 50 feet, and i'm no expert shooter, so i think as long as it's in SA, i'm ok  and 275 for a trigger job is nuts! thats like 40% the cost of the pistol!! damn!. anyways, no gun is perfect, but in MOTC, the 92FS is in the top 3 9MM DA pistols.


----------



## test drive (Apr 1, 2008)

check out olhasso gun springs has 2 main springs one to lighten the da pull by 3to4 lb and a comp spring that will get even lower. springs are $5.00 a pop plus $3.00 to ship. also has alot of other stuff for the 92:smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's the link to Olhasso:

http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/services.htm

BTW, his standard trigger job on the 92FS is $110 :smt023


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

My 92 is the most recent addition to my collection and has become my new favorite gun. Compared to my little PA-63 the DA pull is very smooth and half as hard. It's an ex police gun, would they have done any spring changes or maybe a trigger job?


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

About 15 or so years ago I read an article by a then-famous gunwriter who mentioned that some Navy SEALS, when they used the Beretta, replaced the factory mainspring with a standard weight (don't know the rating) 1911 mainspring.

I tried it, and it did work. It reduced the double-action pull nicely. But after a while, I decided that I liked the standard weight spring in the gun for a couple of reasons, put it back in, and just practiced the double-action pull until I could put it in the group with the single-action shots. It really isn't all that difficult.

I like the standard weight spring resisting the slide recoil, because I use a lot of +P and +P+, and also want to make sure I'm hitting the primer as hard as Beretta designed the pistol to.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Lighter DA trigger pull*

Dave Olhasso sells and provides great service. Get a "D" mainspring for a DAO gun. It'll take you 5 minutes to change it out and you will notice a great difference immediately. Colin Cherry, Gunsmith @ Franklin's of Athens does the 1911 mainspring as well and it works.


----------



## scubastevie00 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for asking this... Actually just the info I was looking for..


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Good info to know.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

So what exactly would one need to buy to replace this spring and make the DA lighter? Just the spring itself from Olhasso's site (part no. HS001)?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Spring from Olhasso*

Yep, that's all you'd need to do the "D" spring conversion. If you'd like a video instruction of how to change the spring go to www.beretta92fs.com. There are complete dissassembly/assembly videos there. They are very helpful.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Yep, that's all you'd need to do the "D" spring conversion. If you'd like a video instruction of how to change the spring go to www.beretta92fs.com. There are complete dissassembly/assembly videos there. They are very helpful.


Very nice site for us newbie's. :smt1099 One problem though, I downloaded a couple of the vids (slow dial-up), and it only plays about 5-10 seconds of the vid and then cuts off. I know for sure I downloaded the entire video (some are ~8MB's), so I know it's not a partial vid. Anyone else had this problem? I already ordered the "D" spring and it would be nice to use this video to install it once it arrives.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Buffering . . . .*

If you're on a slow dial up you're just suffering buffering issues. Take your time and load the videos on your hard drive, especially if you are going to be a dedicated Beretta shooter with the 92, and then you can play them through whatever media player you use. I have an external hard drive for storage and load things like that there. Seagate has a great one for under $200.00 and it really expands what you can store as well. Worst comes to worse you can get a 2 gig thumb drive for 19.99 at BestBuy and load them there as well. All you have to do to change the spring is to remove the grips, using care with the screws and take the slide assy off the frame, just makes it easier and cannot be loaded when doing this. Use a small punch and take the frame and push down on the lanyard loop to free up the retaining pin. Push it out the side and easily let the mainspring housing come out of the butt of the frame. Remove the standard mainspring and put the "D" in. Make sure to have the hammer strut inside the spring when re-assembling the unit and push down on the frame until the pin will slide into the frame and mainspring retainer w/lanyard loop. Replace the grips and you're ready to go. Check your work by slide actuation and dry firing so that you're not surprised at the range once you go there if something is not quite correct. Again the video is a better instructor than I am. I've replace all my 96/92 mainsprings, hammers and mag releases with D springs and Elite II hammers and extended mag releases. No operation took more than 15 minutes to do and I don't think it was nearly that long. Very easy Handgun to work on. Stay away from trying sear stoning and trigger jobs though, that's something for Dave Olhasso and qualified guys like him. Have fun with the Beretta.

Note: David Olhasso only charges $110.00 for his trigger jobs, see his website. It's $135.00 for his competition job.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks scratchshooter! I'll probably end up downloading the vids at a friends house that has wireless. I guess it is a pretty easy job to swap out the mainspring. Looks like I'll have it done this weekend if the spring arrives on time.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*No Problem*

Always ready to help a fellow Texan. Transplanted into Georgia from Richardson. Keep your eyes open. I went to the Eastman Gunshow this last weekend and picked up 4,000 rounds of 9x19mm for a song. Shot some at the range during lunch today. Stuffs a tad hot but shoots well. European mfg. but then the 92FS is an Italian design, kinda fits.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks again! I'm keeping my eyes and ears open for the next gunshow to come down here to south Texas so I can get my hands on a CC pistol and some ammo. Can't wait for the "D" spring to arrive so I can install it!


----------

